# Home wanted for turtle - Gold Coast



## mrdestiny (Mar 25, 2008)

I had an enquiry from a lady who has a female murray river turtle that 
she needs to house either temporarily whilst she moves to a new house
where she can add a turtle pond (as the turtle is getting too big
for her tank now) or permanently.
Hopefully someone on the forum who is living on the Gold Coast can help 
her out. If so please contact Rowena (_not me_) directly by email 
[email protected]

Allan
http://turtletownsydney.com/


----------



## Dinoizmadragon (May 18, 2008)

To house it permenantly does she want to sell?


----------



## aqua (May 18, 2008)

She's re-homed that I think, my sister enquired.


----------



## Vincent21 (May 18, 2008)

Dinoizmadragon said:


> To house it permenantly does she want to sell?



It has already been adopted.


----------

